# ginger beer from nova scotia



## tristian bottle (Dec 10, 2007)

here it is my best bottle but all i know about it is it could be worth around 150 dollors and it is from around the 1900 if anyone else knows more about this bottle or has one almost the same plz tell me i am dieing to know![]


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 10, 2007)

what do you guys think of this bottle i really want to know cause it means alot to me


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 10, 2007)

no ideaa at how rare it is or anything of that nature but i will say that i like it!


----------



## otgb (Dec 11, 2007)

there are four types of this bottle the older ones have Jr after JOHN DIXON he took the Jr off after his father died
 the bottle was made in montreal it is not the rarest out of the four but it is worth around 350.00 to 400.00
 hope this helps tim


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 12, 2007)

are you sure caise some one told me the year and price listed for this bottle the year of the bottle was about 1902 and it  was worth about 100-150 $$$$ for my bottle so i was also wondering if you were maby talking about one of the other bottles not mine.


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 12, 2007)

I really like it.  There was never any Ginger Beer's in North Carolina.


----------



## tristian bottle (Dec 12, 2007)

i found out some new information off a web site it said.......*John Dixon - Halifax, NS.* Pint. All cream. This square collar style John Dixon is one of the rarer variants and should not be confused with its common blob top cousin.    it sold for 175 $$$$$ US or i think it was US any way heres the pic they had posted for this bottle it said it had chips and every thing on it


----------



## otgb (Dec 12, 2007)

the one on the left is a blob worth about 40.00 it is the common one the one on the right the collar top one is worth around 400.00 to 500.00


----------



## otgb (Dec 12, 2007)

here is yours on the left the one on the right is the rarest of them all


----------



## otgb (Dec 12, 2007)

here is my favorite one in my collection


----------

